# To those that use Jeff's Rub recipe



## flash (Aug 30, 2012)

I tried to get an answer from Jeff, but guess he is too busy with the change over here on SMF.  I will not give away his recipe but wonder about WHICH Paprika most here on SMF use when they make this rub?? Spanish or Hungarian?  Originally I though Spanish was sweet and Hungarian hot, but that does not seem to always be the case as they both have sweet to hot versions. The last Spanish I had was sweet and the Hungarian I have seems to be mild.

 So which do you use and is it sweet or hot. And Jeff if you read this, do you have a preference?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2012)

I am a Hungarian fan. Full flavored and good color...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ive tried both but I like Hungarian over the Spanish.


----------



## bill r (Aug 30, 2012)

So far I've only made Jeff's  rub a couple of times, but I've just used a generic store brand.  Is there a significant difference in flavor between generic and name brands?  The generic has made a good tasting rub, but I have not tasted anything different for comparison's sake.


----------



## mds51 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Hungarian Sweet that is shown in Chef Jimmy`s reply is the best I have found in the local stores. They also have a yellow can that is hot paprika. I have found that some of the brands of smoked Spanish paprika are very good and I use those in recipes calling for Smoked paprika.


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 30, 2012)

I buy the cheapest paprika that I can find. I can not find Hungarian or Spanish in my area. I also go with the generic brand sold at my local store.  As Jeff recommends, I use it on everything and have no complaints with the flavor.

But think about this, Jeff is very specific and accurate. If his rub required a specific "type" of paprika, I'm positive that he would have specified so. Since he didn't, I assume that he's leaving the variety up to the user.


----------



## billebouy (Aug 30, 2012)

FRESH is the most important thing.  Too tempting to throw in that paprika that's been in the back of the spice cabinet for years...


----------



## flash (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope to try the Hungarian one I have soon. The first impression I have is a bit sweet, but then the heat kicks in some. Of course I had a little Everglades Heat to my Jeff's.


----------

